# rear storage box on tow bar



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all , Seen on the caravan channel that :wink: that you can get rear storage boxs that fit on the rear tow bar attachment ! is there a website or does anybody have one :?: only caught the end off the show :roll: details required :wink: 

saruman



happy travels 2007.......................


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99586.html#99586

http://www.auto-boxcarrier.co.uk/site/acatalog/all_maxi_carrier.html

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*thanks*



DABurleigh said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99586.html#99586
> 
> http://www.auto-boxcarrier.co.uk/site/acatalog/all_maxi_carrier.html
> 
> Dave


hi thanks dave 

ray


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Our computer is playing up so cant get into my folders but the name is Autobox & they do have a website. The one on caravan channel was cooled Boot box. I cant even do a google search at the moment I will have to boot this computer. Hope this posts


Motorhomer


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I have had an Autobox on my RV since August, it is brilliant, easy to fit and takes loads of stuff including all the tables and chairs. I can even load my electric disability scooter in it it I need to.

Casper gives a first rate service. He personally delivered a replacement one to me just before we went to France in August. He had a batch of boxes with faulty wiring and I initially had one of those. Knowing that there were just 2 days before I went to France, he personally delivered one to me coming from Felixstowe to Canterbury to ensure that I had it in time!

I suggested he went to the shows with it. He was then at the Camping and Caravan Show at Excel and there was a lot of interest about the product seeing the numbers of people around the stand. There are different sizes, even one that fits on the back of a Smart car that he was demonstrating at the show.

The website for the Autobox is;

www.auto-boxcarrier.co.uk


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

Invicta said:


> I have had an Autobox on my RV since August, it is brilliant, easy to fit and takes loads of stuff including all the tables and chairs. I can even load my electric disability scooter in it it I need to.
> 
> Casper gives a first rate service. He personally delivered a replacement one to me just before we went to France in August. He had a batch of boxes with faulty wiring and I initially had one of those. Knowing that there were just 2 days before I went to France, he personally delivered one to me coming from Felixstowe to Canterbury to ensure that I had it in time!
> 
> ...


hi thanks

Is this the only type available :?: looks good

saruman


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Saruman said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > I have had an Autobox on my RV since August, it is brilliant, easy to fit and takes loads of stuff including all the tables and chairs. I can even load my electric disability scooter in it it I need to.
> ...


It is good. Dave burleigh has one.. There are photos of his on mfacts somwhere. No doubt he will be a long sometime & can point you where they are.

Motorhomer


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Think this meet contains the only Autobox pics on MHF:

> Sandyway <

Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

1st thought on autobox: Great!
2nd thought - its white 
3rd thought - HOW MUCH!

How about this as an alternative...

http://www.bak-rak.com/

They have a much bigger box and its about 1/2 the price. One can argue it doens't match as well - but depends if your van is made of GRP or not 

I'm still not convinced either way - we will need something if we do a long (e.g. months) euro trip - but may take a trailer with a quad/buggy - and build storage into the trailer.....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As to colour:

"Can I have my Auto-Box Carrier colour matches to my vehicle?
Yes, you can have your Auto-Box Carrier coded to match your vehicle as long as you can supply us with your vehicle's correct colour code. Please e-mail or phone us for prices and any other relevant information."

Or you can get your local body shop to do it for ~£100.

As to price, Autobox's prices have certainly crept up, simply according to the law of supply and demand.

As to alternatives, there are a few, including the bak-rak stuff, in the thread recording my rear rack/box research here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-32057.html#32057

If you like bak-rak's box, you may find these are better value and are custom made to your specific requirements:
http://www.njaluminiumlinings.co.uk/boxes.htm

Dave


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheers
Funny you mentioned NJA - I emailed them a month or so back for a bespoke quote (very rough) for a custom designed box for an idea I am having (for a trailer with box on front and road-legal buggy on rear )

eMail bounced 

I'll try again though.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

FYI
I'm going to give this approach a go  I've ordered a bak-rak (website above) and will fit this and see how much room I have (under Fiamma bike rack) - and then design a custom box to fit.

Expecting 24 cubic feet which is *HUGE* - esp considering the size of our van!

Apart from sorting lighting/number plate; and "rear openning" of the box - anything else I should consider in the design? I'm planning on asking for strengthening struts in with holes so I can use bungy rope and netting to hold things in place.

Ideas welcome.

Also - any ideas of suppliers of custom made aluminium boxes? I'm looking at nja (link above) but they aren't local.

Cheers.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Check your towbar can take the TOTAL maximum vertical static load you expect. Many are 80kg max.

Dave
Edit - Meant towbar. Mind you, towballs are colour coded according to weight limit, too.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Halfords stock both the tow ball rack and rear box made by Thule. Had a good pull around on a display unit, they look quite robust The rack was £150-ish and great for carrying almost anything.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Check your towbar can take the TOTAL maximum vertical static load you expect. Many are 80kg max.
> 
> Dave
> Edit - Meant towbar. Mind you, towballs are colour coded according to weight limit, too.


Is that a legal limit or a nice to have? I'd expect box to weigh 30kg - so 50kg loading which is fine. The tow-hook is on a transit panel van conversion and looks a sturdy bit of kit - massive steel frame. No idea about loading...


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Halfords stock both the tow ball rack and rear box made by Thule. Had a good pull around on a display unit, they look quite robust The rack was £150-ish and great for carrying almost anything.


Thanks - the rack looks very similar. 2x the price of the bak-rak though. The box isn't great - it is top openning - I need "front" as there will be a bike rack above (mounted on rear hatch)

Watch this space


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Unsure on the legalities, but that is secondary to losing it on the outside lane of a motorway and being sued.

My towbar was specced at 80kg, but with modifications is now designed to cope with 180kg. That's with purpose 4 bolt bracket, not a towball.

But if 80kg is all you need, that's fine.

Dave


----------

